# DX for POLST ???



## Orthocoderpgu (Jul 9, 2009)

Patient comes in for an office visit. Besides arthralgia, the doc completes a POLST form (Physicians Orders for Life sustaining Treatment). Is there a DX code that we can use for the POSLT?? Thanks for your suggustions, your always very helpful.


----------



## maudys (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe V68.09 - issue of other medical certificates?  or V65.49 - counseling forhealth advice/education/instruction? 
Good question.


----------

